# can this be repaired



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

bent roller.holes in canvass. fittings worne.holes drilled in roller for center pole


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi wagler
That aint a fixable item........
You will spend as much getting the parts shipped over and then there is the installation of the new roller/fabric and tensioning the roller than a new one would cost in my honest opinion, and at the end of the day you will still have old hardware.
Have a chat with Linda (LC1962) and see if she has any ideas or suggestions.
I lookes around everywhere for a used awning to try and save some money but in the end went for a new one because the savings were not (in my opinion) worth the risk.

Keith


----------

